# 1 Ordner für 2 Rechner offline synchron halten

## Finswimmer

Hi,

ich habe auf meinen beiden PCs (Desktop & Laptop) einen Uni-Ordner. Diesen möchte ich nun irgendwie synchron halten.

Ich habe webspace, ftp-server zur Verfügung.

Habt ihr eine gute Idee?

Tobi

----------

## franzf

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Ich habe webspace, ftp-server zur Verfügung.

 

Doofe Frage. Du verwendest doch kde4. Warum nicht nen Folder-View einrichten, und den ganzen Uni-Ordner ins Web auslagern.

FolderView versteht auch kio - und damit auch ftp://.

Oder hast du nicht genügend Speicher auf dem ftp-server?

----------

## Finswimmer

 *franzf wrote:*   

>  *Finswimmer wrote:*   Ich habe webspace, ftp-server zur Verfügung. 
> 
> Doofe Frage. Du verwendest doch kde4. Warum nicht nen Folder-View einrichten, und den ganzen Uni-Ordner ins Web auslagern.
> 
> FolderView versteht auch kio - und damit auch ftp://.
> ...

 

Doch FTP habe ich 1Gb. Das reicht.

Was ich aber vergessen hatte, ich will es auch offline verfügbar haben (ähnlich zu disconnected IMAP).

Denn ich habe nicht immer Internet.

Danke

Tboi

----------

## tamiko

Wenn die Datenmengen nicht zu groß sind und du shell-Zugriff (z.B. in der Uni) auf einen externen Rechner hast, nimm doch git.

----------

## mastacloak

Im einfachsten Fall würde auch rsync reichen, wenn Du die Synchronisierung, sprich push und pull, diszipliniert ausführst.

----------

## Finswimmer

Das ganze soll auf Knopfdruck gehen, also aufm Desktop zum Beispiel. Meinetwegen auch nur ein Kommando, was in der Konsole aufgerufen wird.

Bzgl. rsync kann ich leider gar nix...

Uh. Ich merke gerade, dass ich keinen Shell Zugriff habe.

Tobi

----------

## mastacloak

Naja, rsync ist ja nicht sonderlich kompliziert

```
Local:  rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [DEST]

Access via remote shell:

 Pull: rsync [OPTION...] [USER@]HOST:SRC... [DEST]

 Push: rsync [OPTION...] SRC... [USER@]HOST:DEST

```

Also ein

```
 rsync -avz /home/user/dir uniftp:/home/user/dir
```

würde Deine lokalen Daten auf den Uni-Rechner schieben und

```
 rsync -avz uniftp:/home/user/dir /home/user/dir
```

würde die Daten vom Uni-Rechner mit Deinen lokalen Daten synchronisieren.

Vorausgesetzt Du hast entfernten Shell-Zugriff. Vielleicht hilft Dir da curlftpfs um vorher den FTP-Zugang als Verzeichnis einzuhängen.

Siehe auch den letzten Post von

http://www.unixboard.de/vb3/showthread.php?t=23878

Das ganze kannst Du in ein Script stecken, wobei Du noch zwischen Daten holen und schieben unterscheiden musst.

Gruß

----------

## Hollowman

Hi

Das wird nie so hinhauen wie du dir das Denkst. Das wird immer so ausgehen das wenn du daheim bist, erst das Laptop anmachen musst um an die Daten ran zu kommen.

Ich würde mir das ganze einfach auf nen USB Stick packen und den an den Schlüsselbund stecken. Da kannste es überall nutzen und musst kein Internet haben.

Oder du packst den Kram auf den FTP Server und lädst immer alles hoch wenn du fertig bist. Dann musste nur auf den Rechnern immer ziehen. Da kannste die nen Script für schreiben.

Sebastian

----------

## ScytheMan

evtl. mit der kde app möglich?

http://www.krusader.org/handbook/synchronizer.html

----------

## Finswimmer

rsync will irgendwie die Daten in ./ nicht übertragen.

Krusader klappt gut.

Ich überlege gerade, ob diese Idee nicht viel einfacher ist:

Alles runterladen

Arbeiten

Alles hochladen

Stellt sich nur die Frage, ob ein "einfaches" FTP Programm es schnallt, dass die Daten identisch sind und es dann ignoriert...

Spricht gegen die Idee etwas?

Danke

----------

## Finswimmer

Meine Idee hat sich nun folgendermaßen konkretisiert:

- Der Ordner "uni" ist gelockt, bis er mit dem FTP-Server erfolgreich synchronisiert worden ist.

- Der Ordner wird "freigeschaltet", sodass alle Anwendungen damit arbeiten können.

- Ich lade (durch manuellen) Klick alle Daten auf den FTP-Server hoch und sperre den Ordner.

Nun ist die Frage, wie ich das sinnvoll sperren kann...

Habt ihr da eine Idee, oder Kritik an der Idee?

----------

## Finswimmer

Gibt es nicht sowas, wie "Disconnected IMAP" auch für Ordner?

Oder etwas fertiges, ausgereiftes mit inotify?

----------

## schmutzfinger

https://www.dropbox.com/

----------

## Finswimmer

 *schmutzfinger wrote:*   

> https://www.dropbox.com/

 

Geil. Das ist es.

Hab auch gleich meine Bookmarks vom Firefox in das Dropbox rübergezogen.

Vielen vielen Dank!!!

Tobi

----------

## Max Steel

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Geil. Das ist es.
> 
> Hab auch gleich meine Bookmarks vom Firefox in das Dropbox rübergezogen.

 

OT: Dafür gibt es imho im moment auch X-Marks.

Natürlich nur für den der denen vertraut.

----------

## think4urs11

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Natürlich nur für den der denen vertraut.

 

Das gilt für dropbox (und alle anderen Cloudbewohner) ebenso.

----------

